# Rusty 5 months.....



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Rusty my maine coon, now 5 months._


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

stunning,
michelle x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

5 months :eek6: Where did that time go  He's a big boy too :thumbsup: Totally yummy Collie :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you, he looks all legs and tail at the moment lol._


----------



## paul maine coon (Dec 18, 2010)

Well look at Rusty junior , he's taking on his own lovely look now isn't he.. how time flies when you're vacing cat hair all day and all night :-D


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i was going to say the same thing, he's going throught the leggy stage. lovely boy. is he still naughty?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

jenny armour said:


> i was going to say the same thing, he's going throught the leggy stage. lovely boy. is he still naughty?


_he is in to everything, things the other cats never dreamed of doing,but he does !!!!!!!,:yikes:,,_


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _he is in to everything, things the other cats never dreamed of doing,but he does !!!!!!!,:yikes:,,_


Realy :blink: I dont believe you :lol: Tango is still all legs to he just seems to get taller & longer god help us when he fills out :crazy:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _he is in to everything, things the other cats never dreamed of doing,but he does !!!!!!!,:yikes:,,_


Don't say you weren't warned  I'm sure he isn't naughty at all


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

hes gorgeous!! what a handsome boy! x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He's lovely, lovely photo's. :thumbsup:

I'll pretend that I didn't read the bit about him being naughty


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Yummy Rusty! Hey, where have you hidden the boy away from us! We need PERMANENT updates of him.

Wow, he's very big for his age. Is this to get his caresses on a larger surface? 

And if he is naughty, well, he has successfully passed the ultimate test in my heart :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so yummy!! :001_wub:


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful maine coon. I love this bread! Lovely cat


----------

